# ما هى استراطات فى الصرف الصحى لعمل الmanhole



## جاد باهى القاضى (27 يوليو 2015)

الاشتراطات اللازم لتصميم ال manhole من دخول لمواسير الى الية والخروج الى الخط الرصف الرئيسى


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (28 أغسطس 2015)

ارجع للكود المصري للشبكات ، و سوف تجد تفاصيل عن هذا الموضوع


----------

